# Cello



## chantiandeanie

Hey, 

I have recently decided I would like to learn a classical instrument but have heard reports that it is pointless unless you do it from a younger age. I am 19, although I have little to no theory training I have played instruments (predominantly bass, also guitar drums, synth to a lesser degree) since I was 15 and without want to blow my own horn am reasonably musically talented. I was thinking about cello, I have two questions:

Is it too late?
What kind of price range would a cello be and is it better to start of with a cheapo like when buying your first guitar or is that a bad idea with this style of instrument?


----------



## Maxie

It's definitely not pointless, if you ask me. The thing is that, just as is the case with learning languages, kids pick things up a lot faster than adults. So it will take you longer to get to a certain level than it will take a kid. One of my best friends started playing the cello at the age of 16 and she's fairly good at it now (she's 25 now), so my advice would be: just do it!  

I have no idea about the prizes of cellos, but I think there are others on here who do.


----------



## chantiandeanie

Thanks.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Frasier

Take up an instrument at whatever age you like. Obviously you become less agile as you age, so it would seem, but that doesn't rob you of the pleasure of playing. At 19 you can still aim very high.

The cello is a beautiful instrument - a huge compass, dynamic range, melodic, and yes difficult because the fingerboard isn't fretted so you need lots of work up front as with all stringed instruments. But conscientious practice every day - doesn't need to be more than about 20 mins at first, working up to an hour - you'll soon get going.

I play in a quartet that I'd describe as "intermediate" - we don't play the flashy repertoire, just easier stuff: classical and arrangements of pop stuff like Gershwin, Beatles etc. We've played in a couple of restaurants, done a few gigs. We sometimes have a cellist who didn't start until her mid-70s when her husband died. Now in her 80s she's about grade 6 or 7 standard but more than grades and standards, she gets one helluva lot out of playing. Thing is, she does have plenty of time to practice and also plays in a church orchestra.

You'll get a good NEW cello "outfit" for £500. You can go cheaper and of course, a great deal more expensive. But do get your friend to try out a few - price doesn't automatically guarantee tone and playability. You'll need to check the size too - some people prefer a 7/8 or 3/4 size.

Have a browse at this site. There are others but these are good honest people on the internet. You can phone them etc. Though I'd be happier actually seeing before I bought.

http://www.elidatrading.co.uk/gliga.htm


----------



## Oneiros

Everyone is different, and some people can learn instruments faster than others. Not everyone learns more quickly as a child - in my case it took months to get onto the 'two hands' stage of playing piano as a child, then later at age 20 (I quit and took it up again) I got over it in a week or two.

It really depends on your 'musical intelligence', and also how much time you spend practising. 

Cello is the kind of instrument that takes a while to get a really good sound out of it, finding the right notes and bowing well, etc. So for a while it probably won't make much difference what kind you buy. If you learn quickly, and have the money, I'd say go for the intermediate - rather than buying a beginners and selling it once you've outgrown it.

Beginners Cellos are about $400AU, or intermediate ones are about $800. You could even hire one fairly cheaply - this should cost around $50 a month.

Best of luck with it - Cello is an excellent instrument, by far my favourite! And if you haven't done so already, have a look at the Bach Solo Cello Suites...


----------

